# using the coleman stove



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

When we had the tent, we always used the coleman stove for cooking and then years later we bought a tent-trailer and then the utlimate a house trailer. Both trailers had their own stoves but one of things we kept using was the coleman stove.

It didn't seem to be camping if we cooked indoors and the food never tasted as good as it did on the outdoor stove. It was less messy, too doing the cooking outside.

Bacon and eggs tasted so good on the coleman and when you wake up to the smell outside, there is nothing sweeter smelling. Some things just spell camping and a coleman stove is one of those items.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I agree. I always cook outside on my coleman stove. I've had it for years and have cooked a lot of bacon and eggs and pancakes on it. I have a small BBQ I use as well for chicken or steak. It sits right on the picnic table. I don't like cooking inside the trailer, like you said, it dosen't feel like camping.


----------



## camp219 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Reply:*

I agree with antigua.. cooking outside on coleman stove is more enjoyable and feels like camping than inside the trailer.


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

The stove in the camper is usually the last resort for us (except for maybe biscuits in the oven). I have an old camp stove that I bought over 25 years ago. If I'm cooking breakfast, I usually knock the dust off and cook on it, as its easy to clean up and there is nothing like the smell of eggs and bacon in the morning, with that rich smell of campfire coffee. If I am cooking for a bunch of people then I crank up my Camp Chef gas grill and use the griddle. My Camp Chef always doubles as a fish fryer. :thumbup2:


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I definitley agree on the coleman stove. I need to get a new one, my old one bit the dust and I havent gotten a new one yet, but will this year. But we have managed so far with our griddle (eggs, bacon, pancakes) and my 18 1/2" weber grill. Between those two things, I can assure you will not go hungry at our campsite :thumbup1:


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Coleman Stove*

We couldnt survive without our coleman. Breakfast, lunch, dinner, you name it. I even fry fish on it and stuff, using some oil and a skillet. There aint to much I cant cook on it.


----------



## campfire (Dec 31, 2007)

The basic purpose of camping is also to enjoy the natural envoirenment away from your home .We also do the same with coleman stove . We never cooked food inside the tent or trailer .


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

My Dad loved that Coleman stuff and he brought it with us every time. He always used easily. But I would get up close to get a better look at what he was doing. He never had a problem with them.


----------



## rcButterfly (Jan 11, 2008)

We have used a coleman stove for camp cooking for years. I wouldnt know how to do it any other way. :thumbup1:


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

I guess what we're talking about are great memories at the stove. You see the Coleman and watch them cook. Then you have the smell too. In a child's mind that is perfect. They never forget that even when they are older.


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

Talk about memories. I have a coleman oven that belonged to my Dad. He passed away in 1985. I'm not even sure if he ever used it. I recently seen one on line. It folds down flat and when unfolded forms a square box. The instructions (yep I still have the instructions) even show you how to bake a cake with it. The oven sits on top of both burners. I have seen tons of attachments for these little camp stoves.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Keeping a stove belonging to your Dad makes sense. We always hold on to treasured possessions of the loved ones who aren't with us anymore. Most of time you don't even know how you got it. I have a necklace and scissors from Grandma Weldon. We used to knit and crochet things together. That little scissors cut small threads. We'd decorate towels for the stove. And we sold them at the Catholic church bazaar. Those times I wouldn't give away for anything.:clapping:


----------

